# rubbermaid vivariums



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

For those that like to be cheap but also have a "trailor vivarium" (one that can be easily transported), let's see some frog tanks that use rubbermaid containers. Also a chance to see the creative ways we modify them!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Check out some photos in the link below, Douglas. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/56107-colection-sale.html


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

whats the point in doing this ? You can't really see it or do anything with it and the plants don't have too much room to grow out.

I have plastic quarantine containers but they are minimalist for maximum ease of cleaning/transportation. I have no intention of creating a full-on viv in a plastic tub; I simply don't see the use and it makes cleaning way harder!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

While some folks prefer to have large display setups (and choose to focus on design, background, plants, etc) others prefer to utilize simple, transportable enclosures. This is often the case with large collections and/or with keepers that focus on breeding over display.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah, beginners usually like to have 1 or 2 nice display tanks, but once you get to having a lot of frogs you start losing room, so lots of people use plastic tubs to minimize space. I only use plastic tubs for eggs, morph outs, ect. But I do use plastuc tubs for my tarantulas. Good thread, I cant wait to see some nice tub vivs.


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

oh no, I agree with that...I guess my confusion was why you would want to create a nice "display-like" environment in a plastic tub.

On second thought though, I guess frogs are different. I have none myself and am only recently considering them, but for all my other animals (snakes, chameleons, newts) you can get away with a super "simplistic" setup in your racks and still be in good shape. Fake plants go a long way for chameleons and snakes...I guess I read your OP referring to "display type" enclosures.

You did bring up a good point though....there have to be tons of great ways to mod those plastic containers. I'd love to see what others have come up with


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

I could never understand having all these beautiful frogs but keeping them in boxes where you couldn't appreciate them. That's just me though.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Since this showed up at my house yesterday:








All tanks were broken 

I guess my frogs will be staying in things like this: (I got this one at Walmart for maybe $15)










Also, I got this tub at Home Depot for $10 on sale. As soon as I get all those plants out of it I will probably make it up for vampire crabs.



















They are super easy to drill, no expensive bits and they are really cheap too.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh No! Sorry to hear.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

how many tanks were in that packing? does not even look like they had a chance. still get good plant growth through plastic tops?


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

4 tanks. No, they didn't stand a chance. Especially since they had over 2,000 miles to travel. Look on Fauna Classifieds BOI for posts by smh3w. 

As for plant growth. As you can see the wandering jew and pothos don't mind it much at all.

All of the plants in the slightly opaque bin seem to be doing well. They've been in there for over a month now. So far there's only a gradual color loss on the broms.


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

Plastic tubs are ideal for imports/WC. It lessens the stress for the animal not being able to see outside when first introduced, easier to clean and move around also.


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't know if you guys have a garden ridge or Joannes fabric store but I found the same water tight tupper ware containers there with a foam seal (fruit fly proof) and clamps. they are also fairly transparent. Great for cheap quick tanks.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

stevenhman said:


> Since this showed up at my house yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's amazing someone can be such a complete f**k-up. I hope everything works out for you in the end (though considering who they were purchased from, I highly doubt it)


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

I would say to be wary of using gravel as a drainage layer with the larger tubs. When moving the whole tinc tub around it feels very unstable. I probably have 2.5 in of gravel in it across 9/10 of the bottom.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

I use these.

Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - Full Range

I have some set up ready for frogs just incase I come across a species I just HAVE to buy right away and don't have the money/time to get a full terrarium up and running. This has just happened, I'm off to pick up some powder grey tincs at the end of the month. Less money on vivs = more on frogs. I can always build vivs later.

Also use them for my snake.


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow, what a shame about your tanks, and you waited so long for them to, what a pain. I cannot believe they even bothered to try and deliver them, what were they thinking?


----------

